# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  I think Brownie is getting ready to shed.

## Louis Charles Bruckner

I seem to remember another post of some one reporting that their frog
was yawning a lot and contorting its stomach and making a clacking noise.
Well I was watching Brownie tonight and I saw that she couldn't sit still
it was almost like she couldn't get comfortable. Then she started yawning 
and taking her hands and wiping her face like she was cleaning it. 
So I put my phone in and started the video capture.



I ran the video though a few filters to enhance the picture so it wasn't so red. 
So do yall think she is about to shed. 

Just in case I changed out her water and increased the humidity to 80% just for tonight. 
I plan on taking all three into the exotics vet that I found locally for a check up and preventive care. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

BTW what is it that every time I video these frogs they pee at almost the same time 3:18

----------

